# If you could go back and have your "first time" and/or "first kiss" again...



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

...but that has nothing to do with the topic of this thread and in no way relates to kissing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Uh, Snail my friend, you're talking to yourself. >.>

As for mine, I remember it, yeah, but I'd rather not remember who it was and the whole relationship, actually. Very embarrassing (I've moved past regret into embarrassment). I didn't kiss my second gf, but I did kiss my third in the airport, our first kiss, and that one was excellent.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> ^ Holy Golighty, you are a liar! You're just trying to placate me! I'm unloveable!


I'm not a liar, and you're not unloveable!
I'm an INFJ, which means I am always right so just agree with me!
At the end of the day your self-perception is different to how other people see you. You think you're unloveable, I think you're loveable. You'd be more loveable if you believed you were loveable


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

My first, kiss and time was with my first, and thus far only, girlfriend. It was a learning experience for both of us... Talk about blind leading the blind. I wouldn't change it if I could though.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

well there are definite kisses and hugs I wish I was still there stuck there forever.:frustrating:


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't change anything about it...but I would not want to go back there. Poison is still poison, even if you coat it with sugar.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I was soooooooooo fucking wasted it was so perfect just the way it was. My best friend was puking 3 feet away. 

As for the kiss....I was like 7 in a closet. Whatever.

That's pretty funny, too.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

my first kiss was on a beanbag chair with the lil girl next door we were watching _Never Ending Story _it was the coolest i was probably only like 6 years old. tehee it always makes me laugh when i think about it. but my first "Real" kiss like as a adult or a half ass adult if you will, was the Girl i lost the ol' "V" to and it was wonderful we were both very passionate for our age. took everything slow and it was very enjoyable how ever brief.:blushed: but great non the less i did a lot of growing up that summer. so I would not change a damn thing. i love firsts. The women i have been with all have great first stories i love the butterfly falling in love a bit to much im very vulnerable to love.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

My first kiss wasn't memorable. I mean, I remember it, but barely. It wasn't bad, it was actually one of my better kisses, but the situation I can barely remember... I know I was in her room, but I don't remember if I was standing, sitting on her bed, or lying on her bed. I can't really remember what was going on in my head. She had the softest lips I have kissed, that I can remember.

I guess when I was a young lad, at summer camp, I got a peck on the cheek from a girl. Now that peck I remember very clearly  As for the girl? A few years later she figured out she was a lesbian. Yeah, I do that to women


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

If i could go back and do it again, the only thing i would change would be to make them longer approaching forever. 14 years later that girl still owns a part of my soul and my loyalty.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I was a total slut back in kindergarten. It's really funny when I think back, I probably got more kisses from more girls every day than in all the years of high school combined.

Also related, I think I know now why I was sick all the time back then.

My first real kiss, when I was 13 or 14, was the sweetest thing ever though. It was just so quick that I didn't even realize it happened until the next day! Too bad I was so nervous that I fucked up everything later, in such a comical way that would be impossible to pull of if I was trying to do so.

The first time I had sex was just... "wait, what just happened" combined with being too drunk to really even remember it properly.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

My "first time" was great. We were 18, It was both of our first times, and it lasted a good 10-15minutes...he held my hand, etc. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

my first kiss was interesting. turns out the whole party was watching..:dry:
and i havent had a "first time" yet. no idea when i will either


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> You'll get yours don't worry


 Did you get yours?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I often think about this girl in the eighth grade that I let get away because of the mentality I had back then.. At the times relationships meant squat to me and I only cared about messing around so I didn't talk to her at all because she wasn't as easy as other girls. Compare to now where I am the exact opposite. She wasn't my first in any way as I never really did anything with her and had already done mostly everything by that time.. But shes one of the few things I regret in my life.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd probably subtract the alcohol factor from my first time. I don't mind who it happened with so much as the circumstances under which it happened. 

My first kiss was super awkward, but I'll leave it as is.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

*Names have been changed to protect the deliciously guilty*

She leaned back against the wall, closing her eyes. Already the whiskey was softening her. “You’re trying to lower my defenses,” she said as she sipped the delectable Bushmills. “I’m strong, Jackson. It won’t work.” She smiled, knowing how very weak she was where he was concerned. She opened her eyes, surprised to find him standing in front of her. For a big guy, he was stealthy. He leaned close. “You have no defenses,” he said. He kissed her, lips closed, no pressure. He lifted his head to look at her, then leaned in again. This time she licked his top lip. She did it very slowly, tracing her tongue over his mouth. _Oh Lord, I’m kissing Jack. _When his mouth opened, she forgot everything else.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Did you get yours?


First time? No, not yet.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

*Kissing or sex?*

Good that you haven't yet, especially with sex, because it can bind you to someone in a powerful way; it's hard to think clearly from that point out and can be very hard to get over. 

I think first kisses are to be relished! Kssing as a whole is an intense emotional/physcial experience. 

Here'a quick question for anyone who's interested in answering: Kissing or sex?
Which is more fullfilling or emotionally rewarding and why?


----------



## EmpathicSoul (Sep 22, 2009)

The girl takes me up to her room. Door closes. She gets really close to me and I suddenly feel her lips on mine. At first I am totally taken aback. How can such a simple thing feel so good? What is that in my mouth now? Holy crap!! That's her tongue! Despite being able to leg press 450+ lbs. my legs suddenly feel like jello. I'm starting to get over the initial shock. Now it's time for me to try it out too. I decide to slide my tongue into her mouth. I hear a moan. This almost makes my knees buckle, again. I slowly cradle her head in my hands. I vary the kisses between little pecks and deep tongue locks at random. After 20-30 minutes of this she pushes me on to her bed. But this is the beginning of another story entirely...

Wouldn't change a thing. We both wanted each other on a level deeper than just physical.


----------



## EmpathicSoul (Sep 22, 2009)

Bella6000 said:


> Good that you haven't yet, especially with sex, because it can bind you to someone in a powerful way; it's hard to think clearly from that point out and can be very hard to get over.
> 
> I think first kisses are to be relished! Kssing as a whole is an intense emotional/physcial experience.
> 
> ...


Amen! Sex can totally bind you emotionally and mentally to someone else! 

As for kissing or sex: Kissing all the way. I dunno. Both are totally awesome, but I think there is something just better about kissing. The two are very similar as far as dominant, submissive, and switch roles go. Perhaps I like kissing because it's almost like a more innocent version of sex. When I was with my ex, a lot of the time we would kiss for an hour or two before we would move on to "other endeavors."


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

1st time was great and i wouldnt change it. was with the girl i loved and we been together alrdy 1 n half years until we did it. it was both our 1st time, but i was ready for it before even getting with her. i waited patiently until she felt comfortable and ready. 

if the girl i was dating before her didnt show me how much of a slut she was by lezzing off with another girl thinking i would like it then maybe i would not have experienced it this way.(i guess some of u guys think i am mental now) I just dont like it when its my girl.
so cuz of this i think everything happens for a reason.

Hope it will plan out good for you, make sure its with someone who respects u :happy:

1st kiss was some rly huge girl jumping on me and forcing me Oo. but 1st kiss with someone i liked back was the best feeling ever i didnt know what stuck me:blushed: and i became addicted:tongue:


----------



## ThatSteveDude (Sep 10, 2009)

Never had either one. Bummer.

On one hand I believe (or at least I'd like to) I've maybe dodged a whole lot of regrets when it comes to this stuff, but on the other it really makes me feel like a loser to admit something like that and be 21. Maybe its just me though, I do have a bad tendency to be my own worst enemy.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Fantastic, EmpathicSoul! It's truly miraculous that humans connect the way we do! That sights, sounds and sensations provoke us, weaken us, arouse us to such an extent. And when the _soul_ ventures in to all that, we're completely lost and somehow found at the same time! Love the way you shared your experience! Have you ever written like that for a girl you're dating, to give her on a birthday or some other day? I bet she would love it to hear your side of the first kiss you had with her.

I don't think I would change a thing on any very first kiss! My first was in kindergarten. His name was Tim. After we kissed, my teacher made us stand in two opposite corners. She came up and asked, "Isn't there something better you could be doing with your time?" and I said, "I don't think so." (She called my mom.)


----------



## EmpathicSoul (Sep 22, 2009)

Bella6000 said:


> Fantastic, EmpathicSoul! It's truly miraculous that humans connect the way we do! That sights, sounds and sensations provoke us, weaken us, arouse us to such an extent. And when the _soul_ ventures in to all that, we're completely lost and somehow found at the same time! Love the way you shared your experience! Have you ever written like that for a girl you're dating, to give her on a birthday or some other day? I bet she would love it to hear your side of the first kiss you had with her.


It truly is great. It's the better side of being such a sensitive person. While I haven't had someone to write to like that yet I would certainly will eventually. The girl and I (the one who I shared the first kiss with) would write love notes to each other but nothing too deep.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes.
But it'll be with someone else.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> First time? No, not yet.


 Kissing, not sex. I don't expect any IN teen to have lost their virginity. Someone with a good heart like you should actually save yourself.


----------



## EmpathicSoul (Sep 22, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Kissing, not sex. I don't expect any IN teen to have lost their virginity. Someone with a good heart like you should actually save yourself.


Well I lost mine when I was 17 
But I couldn't really ask for a better first time.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Still not yet for either. Making potential progress on first kiss. Shit! I just said that I'm going to get my first kiss, now I've jinzed it! There goes another opportunity.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

CUTE STORY ALERT!
haha
in the movies
dark
comedy
tension
love is in the air (or something close to it)
he whispers "can i kiss you?"
i say "if i can kiss you back."
i was a live wire.

haha the innocence makes me sick. in a good way. oh god i'm giggling.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I lost my virginity when I was 16 to a female carny, using Saran wrap as a condom, I think I might change a few things:crazy:

I dont know for sure if that first experience colored my actions with the opposite sex, but for many years I was a horndog from hell, if it moved, and put out I was there.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

My first kiss was to a really cute girl I adored completely. We were in a movie theater watching Ice Age 3 (yes this was recent) and about halfway through she leaned over and kissed me on the cheek  My heart skipped like 30 beats and I turned to her, she leaned towards me and I her, and we kissed  It was amazing. So amazing...

Would I take it back? Mixed feelings here. I loved her, and the moment was perfect....everything about it was perfect. But the problem is fast forward about a month and we aren't together anymore. She kept breaking it off over and over and couldn't make up her mind, and in the end, basically admitted to me that she never loved me back, and that she just said it to me and to herself to try and make herself love me, but she didn't. I was of course crushed....every day it seemed one more thing from her stabbed me in the heart when I was 'with" her.

In the end, I probably wouldn't take it back, because the moment was right, even if it wasn't going to work out, no way to know.....idk


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Evolution said:


> My first kiss was to a really cute girl I adored completely. We were in a movie theater watching Ice Age 3 (yes this was recent) and about halfway through she leaned over and kissed me on the cheek  My heart skipped like 30 beats and I turned to her, she leaned towards me and I her, and we kissed  It was amazing. So amazing...
> 
> Would I take it back? Mixed feelings here. I loved her, and the moment was perfect....everything about it was perfect. But the problem is fast forward about a month and we aren't together anymore. She kept breaking it off over and over and couldn't make up her mind, and in the end, basically admitted to me that she never loved me back, and that she just said it to me and to herself to try and make herself love me, but she didn't. I was of course crushed....every day it seemed one more thing from her stabbed me in the heart when I was 'with" her.
> 
> In the end, I probably wouldn't take it back, because the moment was right, even if it wasn't going to work out, no way to know.....idk


I feel the same about my first kiss. Right time, wrong person. :sad:


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

Drake said:


> I lost my virginity when I was 16 to a female carny, using Saran wrap as a condom, I think I might change a few things:crazy:
> 
> I dont know for sure if that first experience colored my actions with the opposite sex, but for many years I was a horndog from hell, if it moved, and put out I was there.


Lol thats hilarious drake. At least you got a great story to tell for years to come.


My first kiss? I started early man preschool...dont remember that well...plus there was like 4-5 different girls...yeah seems odd for an INTJ but the trend continues...flings but no relationships that work out. I blame emotions with my confusion of it and need for massive space. Usually leads to them wrapping their arms around my leg, as I try and walk down a hallway dragging them and yellling "GO AWAY!"

As for virginity...wouldnt of changed it...just got the job done no awkwardness...and she was completely satisfied...so i cant ask for anything more...unless i could replace her with Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I feel the same about my first kiss. Right time, wrong person. :sad:


 Who was yours? was it a friend, or your enemy? Not meaning to be pushy; merely seeking information.
My first kiss will probably occur soon. I am relishing to prospect.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Who was yours? was it a friend, or your enemy? Not meaning to be pushy; merely seeking information.
> My first kiss will probably occur soon. I am relishing to prospect.


He was a friend of a friend. I was fourteen and had never kissed anybody properly before. It was awkward and he was one of the worst boyfriends I've ever head. He was about a head shorter than me as well so yeah it was very awkward.
I hope you enjoy your first kiss


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd take back my first kiss. The moment sucked, and the person turned out to be crazy.

(Still a virgin though)


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Decon said:


> I'd take back my first kiss. The moment sucked, and the person turned out to be crazy.
> 
> (Still a virgin though)


Why put it in grey and try to hide it? It's something to be proud of :laughing:


----------



## Saruh (Nov 2, 2009)

i'm pretty sure the first guy i kissed was gay. ... We were in 8th grade and we're now seniors in beauty school together...

i'm pretty sure i'd change it in a heartbeat... it was awkward lol


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

HollyGolightly said:


> Why put it in grey and try to hide it? It's something to be proud of :laughing:


Not really. I get one of three reactions when I tell people I'm a virgin at my age. (19) They are either surprised or shocked, are glad and tell me I should wait until I'm married, or get kind of angry about it. Funny story, I was going to a party when I told two people I know that I am a virgin. One person was just fine about it, and one person got kind of aggressive. (Had been drinking) So we get to someone's house to have a beer before the party, and the one who got aggressive gave me a time line of two months or else he would buy me a hooker and make me lose it that way. :crazy: (Never happened though) :laughing: Which I guess is a good thing, I dunno.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh god my first kiss I would change so it wasn't on my sister's bed and so my dad wouldn't walk in....and so I wouldn't be taunted by it haha:blushed:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

For my first time... I would have kicked the asshole's stomach away from me, hurry and put my clothes back on, and run out of his house. Then later on dump the dick and finally be free from it.

Sorry, bad memories. :angry:


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> For my first time... I would have kicked the asshole's stomach away from me, hurry and put my clothes back on, and run out of his house. Then later on dump the dick and finally be free from it.
> 
> Sorry, bad memories. :angry:


No problem. We all got some. roud:


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't have missed.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

First kiss - I don't remember it anymore.
First time - was rape so I don't give two turds about it. If I could do anything, I would kill the guys that did it. That's all.


----------



## Demotu (Oct 24, 2010)

First kiss -- nope, it was fine.
First time -- yeah. Maybe not the person, but certainly the setting / situation.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Not exactly my first kiss, but the third or fourth guy I kissed my knees buckled and I would have fallen if he had not caught me. It only happened with him. Never happened again after that. Has anyone else experienced this? It is sort of a first.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> First kiss...I'd change that for reasons that aren't really relevant to the spirit of this thread. I'd just erase the first one and start with the next I guess.
> 
> Sex...I'd still do it at the same time with the same person, I'd just try to be better at it, hah. And I would have brought some lube, that would have made it way more comfortable.


Ah, lube. I wondered when someone would finally mention that.
It could be the subject of an interesting thread.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> First kiss - I don't remember it anymore.


What a shame, must not have been very good if you forgot it that easily.
I remember my first kiss like it was yesterday. I also remember every girl/woman that I've ever kissed.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd much rather have the last of everything.


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

My first time was in a Hotel room with a second couple in another bed five feet away. 

I would remove those other people as it felt weird being observed by others.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

for my first kiss I kinda knew it was coming, so I had prepared by viewing online videos demonstrating technique, then I downloaded a few e-books and spent the afternoon practicing on my wrist.

Overanalysing things has always been a weakpoint.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

First kiss? Wouldn't have bitten him. But meh, he deserved it. :laughing:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> Ah, lube. I wondered when someone would finally mention that.
> It could be the subject of an interesting thread.


Okay I saw this and please nobody yell at me but I thought people did not really need lube until perimenopause. Is this common more than 50% of women or more rare like less than 10% and starting at what age?


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

If I could go back in time, my "first kiss" would be followed by "first admission of love" and if I were really damn lucky (like astronomically so), eventually that would foray into my "first time." My first time would have happened when I was really young though, 12 at the latest, if that were the case.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> Okay I saw this and please nobody yell at me but I thought people did not really need lube until perimenopause. Is this common more than 50% of women or more rare like less than 10% and starting at what age?


Lube in this case is not to make up for vaginal dryness problems (which you're right, typically don't develop until a woman is older, though everyone is different). If it's your first time, the guy is kind of big or lasts a long time, or you just haven't had sex in awhile, it can be painful even if you're relaxed and self-lubricated. Extra lube makes things SO much easier. When I was younger though no one told me this, I also thought it was just for people who had difficulty getting wet, but when I discovered lube in college it was life-changing.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> What a shame, must not have been very good if you forgot it that easily.
> I remember my first kiss like it was yesterday. I also remember every girl/woman that I've ever kissed.


Perhaps it was related to the second part of my post... if it was, I think I'm better off not remembering... :frustrating:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> Lube in this case is not to make up for vaginal dryness problems (which you're right, typically don't develop until a woman is older, though everyone is different). If it's your first time, the guy is kind of big or lasts a long time, or you just haven't had sex in awhile, it can be painful even if you're relaxed and self-lubricated. Extra lube makes things SO much easier. When I was younger though no one told me this, I also thought it was just for people who had difficulty getting wet, but when I discovered lube in college it was life-changing.


First, lasts a long time thing, do most women only get wet in the begging and do not continue to produce lubrication?

Second, what does the length of time in between have to do with it, is it harder to get wet if you have not been wet in awhile?


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> First, lasts a long time thing, do most women only get wet in the begging and do not continue to produce lubrication?
> 
> Second, what does the length of time in between have to do with it, is it harder to get wet if you have not been wet in awhile?


Yeah, people often stop producing it during. For the second question, you can sort of tighten up if you don't have sex for a long time, so extra lubrication is needed to make it comfortable.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> Yeah, people often stop producing it during. For the second question, you can sort of tighten up if you don't have sex for a long time, so extra lubrication is needed to make it comfortable.


Sorry for asking these questions but I had never even thought of this "issue" to bring it up with someone before, so I only had my experience to go by. Thank you.


----------

